# Got 1 starred cause of loud exhaust



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

got my first 1 star rating cause my car is kinda loud. Lol oh well. I’ll mod out my car how I want. Uber isnt a career. I drive safely thats all that should matter. Trip only paid $4.06.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The one-star will hurt at first, but Uber gives you 100 rides or so to establish a more accurate rating. Once you get 500 rides, the occasional asshole won't hurt you.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's always the short trips who 1*....


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Blah, just keep going. Get your 500 rides under your belt, then you can LAUGH in hysterics at the 1* richards. Ratings are BS in the end anyway, and enough 5* will make them hurt less than a bee sting.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ray Royale said:


> got my first 1 star rating cause my car is kinda loud. Lol oh well. I'll mod out my car how I want. Uber isnt a career. I drive safely thats all that should matter. Trip only paid $4.06.


You'll mod out your car anyway you want? go to Walmart right now,aisle 12, top shelve,& buy a clue? 1st rule of Biz, give the customer what they want? don't like that? Expect bad rating,I'm suprised you can't figure this out w/o going to Walmart and spending all that money on a clue? ROFLMAO,jmo


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> You'll mod out your car anyway you want? go to Walmart right now,aisle 12, top shelve,& buy a clue? 1st rule of Biz, give the customer what they want? don't like that? Expect bad rating,I'm suprised you can't figure this out w/o going to Walmart and spending all that money on a clue? ROFLMAO,jmo


Not necessarily. Well done mods can actually be a GREAT conversation piece. NOTE: The inclusion of the phrase well done. A lot of people that I've had in my cars have been car people, grease monkeys. A different sounding exhaust that enhances the appeal of the car makes people curious. A different grill for appearance. A sneaky peak through the lower grill at a high flow air filter will trigger questions all day.
But a loud, guttural sounding exhaust without a purpose or an improvement will definitely turn people off.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ray Royale said:


> I'll mod out my car how I want.


And the pax will 1* you if they want. I don't see an issue.

I'd probably low star you, too, depending on how obnoxious the exhaust volume was.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Loud exhaust can be annoying, especially if all you did was add a beer can exhaust to make your car sound powerful. Its one thing if your car had real power behind it but the fake exhaust sound is just... Blah.

Not sure its worth down rating for unless its just really obnoxious for a rear pax. They may be getting off work and have a head ache, or trying to get some peace and quiet on the way to work.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> You'll mod out your car anyway you want? go to Walmart right now,aisle 12, top shelve,& buy a clue? 1st rule of Biz, give the customer what they want? don't like that? Expect bad rating,I'm suprised you can't figure this out w/o going to Walmart and spending all that money on a clue? ROFLMAO,jmo


Is it a name brand clue or that crappy Great value clue? Lol


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Took a ride with a guy in a luxury car with a modded exhaust. It sounded really bad, like he had a cracked header.

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

I have a 4 cylinder turbo with an exhaust system so it sounds pretty decent. Gets loud in the cabin when taking off but gets quiet once you get rolling. I had this older lady coming home from steak and shake so I’m sure it was her. Probably made her go deaf lol


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ray Royale said:


> I have a 4 cylinder turbo with an exhaust system so it sounds pretty decent. Gets loud in the cabin when taking off but gets quiet once you get rolling. I had this older lady coming home from steak and shake so I'm sure it was her. Probably made her go deaf lol


laughs on you, you got the bad rating. jmo


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ray Royale said:


> I have a 4 cylinder turbo with an exhaust system so it sounds pretty decent. Gets loud in the cabin when taking off but gets quiet once you get rolling. I had this older lady coming home from steak and shake so I'm sure it was her. Probably made her go deaf lol


My condolences for your loss, I was a big Paul Walker fan and say hello to vin diesel for me

I live my life $0.58 a mile at a time


----------



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> laughs on you, you got the bad rating. jmo


-_-


----------



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

Ihateuber69 said:


> you are probably a ricer with a rice cooker as your car. Your attitude and the way you explain shit describes this. You'll be deactivated soon, so don't worry about your ratings.


How do I have an attitude? Lol seriously. Don't get paid enough for that nonsense. And I'm a ricer please tell me fool. Cause I have an exhaust? Boy you're a clown lol somebodys mad. Not my problem. Probably some grumpy old dude going through a midlife crisis. Nobody told you to comment. Along with that toyota dude. So both of you can exit


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Awe, cute little boys who think they know how to set up real toys. A car with a good set up is very rarely complained about. If it's a lousy set up, it won't sound right and will get criticized. Obviously, something about what you did rubbed someone the wrong way. Nothing I've ever built, has ever been anything but a conversation piece.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

This thread is gonna be comedy gold

Swap out your mod with your old factory setup while you’re Ubering.. like you said, it’s not your permanent career. If you don’t, every fifth person over 30 is going to ding you with low stars. 

This reminds me of something I saw earlier today: A 35 y/o British man (tourist) with a faux-hawk. You know that haircut six year old boys here get? I had to remind myself don’t be so judgy, maybe that look is cool over there. Over here though, he looked like an enormous manchild LOL


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> Not necessarily. Well done mods can actually be a GREAT conversation piece. NOTE: The inclusion of the phrase well done. A lot of people that I've had in my cars have been car people, grease monkeys. A different sounding exhaust that enhances the appeal of the car makes people curious. A different grill for appearance. A sneaky peak through the lower grill at a high flow air filter will trigger questions all day.
> But a loud, guttural sounding exhaust without a purpose or an improvement will definitely turn people off.


I used to LOVE my cherry bombs...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> I used to LOVE my cherry bombs...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 247975


Cherry bomb exhaust, i had them on a 1969 383, roadrunner?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I'd cancel on any car rolling up with an obnoxious exhaust/blow-off valve/RICE. Personal preference.

But if I'm honest, I secretly hope that Bubb Rubb or his girl will pick me up with some whistle tips...


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

I preferred driving open header with VIP pax in the car.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Is it a name brand clue or that crappy Great value clue? Lol


It's a JMO clue.


----------

